# UD Zephyrus Replacement Glass



## Cave Johnson (10/7/15)

Wassup...

Need some replacement glasses for the Zephyrus. 

Anyone got?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/7/15)

Hey

You broke both tubes??

Hugo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/7/15)

@Sir Vape unfortunately, yes ...


----------



## Sir Vape (10/7/15)

Can def sort you out. Will pm ya now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/7/15)

Coolio, thanks @Sir Vape !!!


----------

